# Main Engine stripdown & replacement of bottom half



## jmirvine (Nov 23, 2006)

I remember someone sent me a link to a site showing a photographic record of a ship having the main engine stripped down and the whole bottom half complete with crankshaft being replaced.

I think it was a brand new ship that had been built in either Japan or Korea, and only got as far as South Africa before the main engine had to be stripped due to some failure in the builder's yard.

I've lost the link and cant find it again. Anybody know what I'm on about? I think it was a photographers site, rather than the repair yard site.

If anyone knows what i'm on about, can you send me a link to the site?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Dumah54 (Apr 17, 2010)

Experienced a similar ocurance in MV Sunarawac, 18 months in service, threw a M/E con rod. IHI Pelstick, father and son E/R, was part of the repair crew from Dartmouth Marine Slips assisting the Japanise warranty gang who did a lovely job repairing the fabricated block. Replaced the crank and ALL units IIRC, close to thirty years ago.

Cheers, Dumah


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Cannot remember the name but I think she was a new Mearsk vessel where the shot blasting fines had not been cleaned out of the Lub oil tank. The work was carried out in South Africa.


----------



## Joe Freeman (Jan 3, 2007)

jmirvine said:


> I remember someone sent me a link to a site showing a photographic record of a ship having the main engine stripped down and the whole bottom half complete with crankshaft being replaced.
> 
> I think it was a brand new ship that had been built in either Japan or Korea, and only got as far as South Africa before the main engine had to be stripped due to some failure in the builder's yard.
> 
> ...


Check out Martin's Marine Engineering Page at dieselduck.net the ship was the MV Celebration and the work was done at the Grand Bahama Shipyard.
Joe.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

The Cape Horn had to have its Crankshaft replaced due to over tightening of the Main Bearings after ABS inspection of the bearings. The correct jack was missing from the ship and a new jack was fabricated using the wrong o rings (bigger than original) from the ships stores. The result was scoring of the shaft and deep cracks in the crankshaft. The engine was taken out of the engine room in pieces and placed in the cargo hold. The B & W Tech's could not get the deflection readings any where close to the original readings with the new crankcase installed. 

I was glad that I was on the Cape Hudson at the time.

Joe


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

Jim,
The ship you are thinking about is Magsenger (No.??). It was built in China and on it's maiden voyage in ballast to Brazil when broke down and was towed to Cape Town for the repair job. Lots of photos on the internet, and discussed here on SN at the time (early last year I think).
Richard

Edit: It was Magsenger 2. See the thread of same name started by 'Reef Knot' on 9th December 2011. Vsl is a cape size bulker, was towed to Cape Town by 'Smit Amandla', the same tug that took m.v. Smart out to sea from Richards Bay a while ago.
Richard


----------



## jmirvine (Nov 23, 2006)

richardwakeley said:


> Jim,
> The ship you are thinking about is Magsenger (No.??). It was built in China and on it's maiden voyage in ballast to Brazil when broke down and was towed to Cape Town for the repair job. Lots of photos on the internet, and discussed here on SN at the time (early last year I think).
> Richard
> 
> ...



That's the one!

Many thanks, Richard.

Jim


----------

